# Canadian B13 Daytime Running Light issue?



## jdprodimus (Jan 27, 2013)

I've just picked up a 94 Sentra B13 GA16DE automatic sedan (150,000kms)which has some issues I need to sort for an Ontario Safety Inspection.

The main one I haven't solved so far is that the daytime running lights are sort of spooky....both lights are supposed to come on but only one does, until the actual light switch is turned on. Then they BOTH light as they should, and they work on low as well as high beam. If the switch is turned off, they might both stay on until a gear is selected, or until the car is shut off, or it might go out for a few minutes and come back on later, or it might happen that one goes out as before and stays out...there isn't consistency in what happens.

I've checked contacts on the bulbs, cleaned them, reconnected them and there's no difference.

I downloaded a pdf of a wiring diagram, and I am assured by the guy who did the first inspection that there is a module hidden someplace within the car that controls the function, but the wiring diagram I have does not reveal the exact location, nor does it suggest what might be the issue and how to fix it.

Does anybody have any experience in this matter, and any suggestions on how to fix it?


----------



## lemon E sentra (Feb 2, 2014)

*DRL Problem*

Hi there. 

The problem is with the DRL Relay. I do have the same problem and honestly do not mind about it. The relay is located on the lower side of the driver. right behind the plastic cover from where the hood opener is.


----------



## Eric Rohmer (Mar 15, 2014)

I was thinking about it long time ago but I finally manage to do it last Saturday... I disabled my daytime headlight! So I hope you will enjoy my little HOW-TO write-up.


----------



## lemon E sentra (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi there. where can I find your HOW-TO write-up? 
I tried disconnecting both of the plugs that goes to the big bad ass DRL relay. however when I did that then one of the low beams light wont work at all. then if I connected only one of the two the low beam will work but then one of my high beams wont work. (i dont remember which one tho). I will appreciate it how do you disable the DRLs and get your low and high beams still be working.


----------



## jdprodimus (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas, guys, and my apologies for not being online for so long. Long story, won't bore with it.

In any case, I am starting over with the B13. I THINK I have seen the relay that was mentioned....but one diagram I have seen shows TWO relay boxes where my car has only ONE....both situated behind the plastic panel that is directly below the hood opener. I got the notion from somewhere that one of the boxes was a relay or control unit for teh automatic transmission. Is that correct or am I using the wrong information?

In any case, the car has sat, waiting patiently for me to get back to it. Since it IS an Ontario car, there has been some rust repair to manage...on a budget...so fiberglass skills are now better than they were a while ago, and there is slightly better sound proofing in some parts of the car than in the original condition. Despite teh low value of the car, I am planning to wet sand the paint that has peeled the clear coat off it and apply something suitable to the roof, trunk lid and tops of fenders and doors where it has done the usual "fade and turn chalky" tricks....

Are there any further guiding light comments on the Daytime Running Light questions? It will need to be in working order to pass safety check, (or I will need to find a way to eliminate the system and find a safety check from a young technician who does not recall what year those things were required to be on cars!)


----------

